# Recall Alert: McDonald's collectible Shrek glasses



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Not sure where to put this, so mods please feel free to move, or change this to be cross-posted.

The collectible Shrek glasses from McDonald's have been recalled after testing positive for cadmium. Cadmium is a carcinogen and can cause kidney, lung, intestinal and bone damage.

Recall information:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10257.html


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Dammit! I love McD's glasses. They are durable and the perfect size!
Thank you for posting.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Wouldn't you know it... DH brought two of them home just last night, for our two girls! Fortunately we haven't used them yet, haven't even washed them yet actually. I'm guessing this goes for Canada as well as the US? Even if not, I don't think I will be taking the risk!


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom* 
Wouldn't you know it... DH brought two of them home just last night, for our two girls! Fortunately we haven't used them yet, haven't even washed them yet actually. I'm guessing this goes for Canada as well as the US? Even if not, I don't think I will be taking the risk!

Just double-checked for you and yeah, the recall extends to Canada.
http://www.cbc.ca/money/story/2010/0...ek-recall.html


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, SophieAnn! Scary stuff, that... I am so glad that I nixed using the glasses yesterday and this morning because I was too lazy and nauseated to wash them!


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

MY girls have been begging for tem, I guess i'm glad i didnt have the money. I love the McD glasses as well


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, gosh. I'm glad they were out of the one I...um, I mean the one MY SON wanted!!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

http://www.csmonitor.com/Money/new-e...ing-what-to-do

They won't tell what to do with the glasses until June 8th


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

McDonalds: Shrek Forever After Glass Recall

Our local stores are allowing customers to bring in the glasses for a cash refund. They were sold for $2 with a food purchase and $3 without a food purchase. They're refunding $3 for every glass. So I'll make a few dollars on this. Still, I'm upset that my kids and I have been using these glasses constantly.


----------



## LVale (May 4, 2004)

Shoot! I was going to buy the glasses, strictly for collecting, not drinking purposes.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

From what I've read, it seems like the cadmium is in the print. That should minimize the risk to those that already were using them. It's not touching the drink, just what your lip touches. Also, the levels are "legal" - there could be other things you use that have the same amount of heavy metal in them. I'm certainly going to return mine, but i'm not worried about exposure.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
From what I've read, it seems like the cadmium is in the print. That should minimize the risk to those that already were using them. It's not touching the drink, just what your lip touches. Also, the levels are "legal" - there could be other things you use that have the same amount of heavy metal in them. I'm certainly going to return mine, but i'm not worried about exposure.

I know what you are saying... there are so many other toxic things to worry about, probably from the same source we are discussing, lol







BUT it royally pisses me off that a major corporation like McDonalds is peddling stuff with cadmium that appeals to our kids. We are adults that can make our own choices, our kids still depend on our guidance. McDonalds should know better. In fact, they DO know better, they just don't care.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericswifey27* 
I know what you are saying... there are so many other toxic things to worry about, probably from the same source we are discussing, lol







BUT it royally pisses me off that a major corporation like McDonalds is peddling stuff with cadmium that appeals to our kids. We are adults that can make our own choices, our kids still depend on our guidance. McDonalds should know better. In fact, they DO know better, they just don't care.

Actually, they had the glasses tested by a lab that found them fine. So McD's did do their part initially. Whoever did the intial tests for them is the one that screwed up.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Actually, they had the glasses tested by a lab that found them fine. So McD's did do their part initially. Whoever did the intial tests for them is the one that screwed up.

Do you have a link for this?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

http://money.cnn.com/2010/06/04/news...call/index.htm
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...243788750.html

It was a voluntary recall as well.


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

We didn't buy any this time but generally we really like their glasses too. (hiding head in shame) I have lots of old Disney ones, plus the "Coke" style ones LOL.


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

What I've heard is that the cadmium level was fine when the glasses were manufactured and distributed, but the guidelines for cadmium levels were changed after that and they were over the new limit.

It's only in the paint but kids can get it on their hands and then put hands in their mouths.


----------

